# Ultimate Shine: Open Day on Saturday 27th October 10am @ Brand New Studio



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Guy's,

Well thought I would let you all know we are having an open day on Saturday the 27th of October starting from 10am.

Please feel free to come along.

New Studio address details are,

Unit F Midfield Way
Dunnikier Business Park
Mitchelston Industrial Estate
Kirkcaldy
Fife
KY1 3LW

Will post some pics up of the new studio and shop

Paul.:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I'll be there.
Will be around 12:30 I'm taking my son to a kids party :lol: 
:thumb:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

On hols at the time, or it would've been nice to get along if I could've worked it in. Sorry


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Start working weekends from the 27th as well. Damm.. :banghead: 

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Im working down south all that weekend..


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Will be along Paul... Long time ........


----------



## Frew (Aug 15, 2012)

I might pop along in the morning as long as you have plenty of goodies for me to spend my hard earned on?


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

hi mate, i'll try pop along too !


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Do u mind other detailers coming mate. Would be nice to see a new unit lay out and talk to you??


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Bit far for me Paul, otherwise I'd be there.

Hope the day is a success though mate.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

see you there :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

All the best Paul :thumb:
mike


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Frew said:


> I might pop along in the morning as long as you have plenty of goodies for me to spend my hard earned on?


there should be plenty:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

clumcivic said:


> Do u mind other detailers coming mate. Would be nice to see a new unit lay out and talk to you??


absolutly mate no problem


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Bit far for me Paul, otherwise I'd be there.
> 
> Hope the day is a success though mate.


cheers rob will be updating the pictures in the thread in the garage/product section


----------



## t180black (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope to get along & see what's going on.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Hoping to get along to this. Hopefully be your first customer. :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Hoping to get along to this

bring the blackfire all metal with you andy and ill see you there


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Not going down till November. 

Will try drop in to see the new place and say hello. 

Al


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Paul im working, but would have loved to have stopped by, maybe another time, be good to catch up


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Have you got a sign up yet? 

I took a drive past earlier but couldn't work out exactly where you were as I couldn't see the van or a sign. 

Are you in the small new bit on the left as you go up the hill past the BMW garage?


Edit:
Scrap that, just seen your other thread and it obviously still very much a 'work-in-progress'. 
I assumed that 'move date 1st October' meant the unit would be complete but obviously not. 

I'll wait until it's done then pop up for a nosey at what products you have to tempt me with!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Stevoraith said:


> Have you got a sign up yet?
> 
> I took a drive past earlier but couldn't work out exactly where you were as I couldn't see the van or a sign.
> 
> ...


yes always open mate, next door to macdonald motor services.


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

I'll come up for a gander too, will save on postage in future when I need stuff popping up. Plus you can never have too many brushes, pads, microfibres, sealants....


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

guys still at work, sorting everything out, what a work but looking good


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

me and Andy Miller will be there for 10am but have to leave about 11.45am.. just a short visit from us.


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

I popped by this morning but looked too busy. See you in the morning.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Paul Sorry I did not make it today !! Got up feeling like death warmed up and did not want to risk spreading the lurgey !!

Will pop by for a blether soon ... Good luck with the new premises !!!


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry mate was working in the weeg, never made it back 
In time- hope it was a good day !


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks to paul and dave for today,it was great to catch up with old and new friends


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Black Magic Detail said:


> thanks to paul and dave for today,it was great to catch up with old and new friends


Yip I agree even if my banter was **** and all I did was moan I was cold


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

your banter is always **** Aaron


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## L4UR4 (Jun 2, 2007)

*cheers to all*

Big thanks to all who popped along ,cheers for the support.
So much hard work went in to getting finished in time ,lots of
late nights and money lol, all the comments were very positive, which
was nice to here from fellow pro,s.
Cheers to everyone. 
Next open day will be charity day, to raise cash so we can send 
aaron for a sunbed session lol . Hope your feeling better well done coming 
along when you had severe man flu lol.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

That you Dave?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes- thanks for the day; was a really good turn out and the studio looks like a great space.

Good to catch up with a few and meet a few more. 

Good luck Ultimate Shine. :thumb:


----------



## L4UR4 (Jun 2, 2007)

*its dave*



AaronGTi said:


> That you Dave?


it is dave mate hope your lemsips helped


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

L4UR4 said:


> it is dave mate hope your lemsips helped


Yes cheers pal feeling a tas better now.
Looking forward to the charity event let us know when it is, I can do with a sun bed


----------



## L4UR4 (Jun 2, 2007)

*shop open*



Ultimate Shine said:


> Hey Guy's,
> 
> Well thought I would let you all know we are having an open day on Saturday the 27th of October starting from 10am.
> 
> ...


Shop lookin good.excellent range of product
good to see stuff being sold that you actually use.
waxes look awesome as well.
well done mate.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

What products you selling then Dave?


----------



## L4UR4 (Jun 2, 2007)

*products*



AaronGTi said:


> What products you selling then Dave?


Hi mate selling what we had at the weekend, and doing some trials on 2 other brands this week and next. I will keep you posted.
ta mate


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

L4UR4 said:


> Hi mate selling what we had at the weekend, and doing some trials on 2 other brands this week and next. I will keep you posted.
> ta mate


Cool :thumb:


----------

